
White House Moves to Deport Vietnam War Refugees - curtis
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2018/12/donald-trump-deport-vietnam-war-refugees/577993/
======
btilly
The (IMO poorly written) article implies that not only are Vietnamese origin
criminals who got here before 1995 eligible for deportation, but ALL
Vietnamese immigrants who got here before 1995 are as well.

Other sources like [https://qz.com/1493761/trump-is-preparing-to-deport-
thousand...](https://qz.com/1493761/trump-is-preparing-to-deport-thousands-of-
vietnamese-refugees/) indicate that the stated reasoning seems to allow that,
but Trump's administration hasn't made itself available to confirm.

If this isn't a simple misunderstanding of what Trump is saying, then this is
going to be a huge issue. There are a _lot_ of people affected.

~~~
xenihn
Older Vietnamese-Americans have always staunchly voted Republican, at least
where I grew up (Orange County, California). I wonder how many people have
warned the administration that they're targeting a loyal voting bloc.

~~~
masonic
This action doesn't affect US citizens who remain US citizens. If affected
people are _voting_ at all, they do so illegally.

~~~
xenihn
If your relatives and members of your community are affected by this, it will
affect how you vote.

------
debacle
Flagged. Article title is complete clickbait.

That said, this is a hard problem. These people are not technically citizens
of the US, but of course Vietnam doesn't want them back. Trump seems to be
following the letter of the law, but maybe not the spirit (I don't have enough
context here). The article isn't in-depth about the breakdown of the
demographic, nor does it really cite any valuable sources. The reader is left
to their own biases, mostly, to draw a conclusion.

~~~
ulkhf
Do you really think the spirit of american law is that we have to keep
unwanted criminal aliens?

------
shard972
This to me seems like a good thing for Vietnam. There will be alot of people
now who having lived in America will be able to bring their skills and
expertise back to Vietnam.

I'm sure there are plenty of hospitals and doctors offices that could really
use some extra professionals.

~~~
dopamean
The war ended in 1975, 43 years ago. So if you fled the war then and were an
adult you're quite old now. If you're still of working age (like the people
you reference here) that means you were likely a child when you left the
country. I'm not sure that being forced to go back to a place you have been to
in over four decades is a great deal for you. This move by the White House
makes no sense and seems like it's intended to stick it to immigrants for no
reason at all.

~~~
Gibbon1
> This move by the White House makes no sense and seems like it's intended to
> stick it to immigrants for no reason at all.

The white house is moving to disenfranchise people. Starting with the most
powerless groups, children and refugees, and then moving upwards.

